# The Big Bang Theory [02/04/2016] - "The Meemaw Materialization"



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Meemaw is pretty feisty. 

Penny: Constance, are you sure I can't pour you some wine?
Meemaw: Oh, no wine for me. Sheldon's bringing me my whiskey.
Sheldon: Here you go, Meemaw. I made it just how you like - a lot in a glass.​


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

For some reason she reminded me of Leopold 'Butters' Stotch's grandma.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Love the character and the actress. Hope she comes back.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I think "mildly funny" is how I'd describe this episode. This series, now, really.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

efilippi said:


> I think "mildly funny" is how I'd describe this episode. This series, now, really.


I think it's running on fumes. I was thinking while watching that if I deleted the season pass would I really miss it all that much.

All good things come to an end.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

The more I watch the reruns on TBS, the more I realize this, too....sad


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Here we go. 

The show is still funny. Time for the tivo community to start dumping it. Group think begins.....now.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Here we go.
> 
> The show is still funny. Time for the tivo community to start dumping it. Group think begins.....now.


There is no doubt it's still funny...just not at the level it was during earlier seasons. No one said "it's not funny"...


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> There is no doubt it's still funny...just not at the level it was during earlier seasons. No one said "it's not funny"...


Sigh.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I don't think it's as funny as it was in the earlier seasons, but I still enjoy it. My favorite parts this week were the parts with Raj and Howard and the comic book store girl.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

They've done Caprica jokes in BBT before, I wonder if they'll go Meta with Torresani.

And Nayyar having a part in this video:






--Carlos V.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Was I the only one that thought the comic book girl bore a passing resemblance to iZombie's Rose McIver?


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Was I the only one that thought the comic book girl bore a passing resemblance to iZombie's Rose McIver?


That's who I thought it was until I read Unbeliever's post.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Was I the only one that thought the comic book girl bore a passing resemblance to iZombie's Rose McIver?


We got into a "heated discussion" about whether it actually was her.

I was right.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Was I the only one that thought the comic book girl bore a passing resemblance to iZombie's Rose McIver?


Resemblance, due to the hairstyle and color, yes.

But since I just watched Caprica last summer, it threw me.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0003779/reference


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

TonyD79 said:


> Here we go.
> 
> The show is still funny. Time for the tivo community to start dumping it. Group think begins.....now.


I don't think anyone is saying that it's jumped the shark, just that the level of humor is on a declining trajectory. I feel exactly the same way about Modern Family. It's just not possible for a comedy series to maintain a high level of laughter into infinity. Both series have already made it much further than 95% of comedy programming.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Bob Coxner said:


> I don't think anyone is saying that it's jumped the shark, just that the level of humor is on a declining trajectory. I feel exactly the same way about Modern Family. It's just not possible for a comedy series to maintain a high level of laughter into infinity. Both series have already made it much further than 95% of comedy programming.


I think the issue people have is the need to make this point in every single episode thread. I know TCF is OCD-central; but - for God's sake - let's all consider the point made, argued about, everyone punched 4 or 5 times, and closed.


----------



## ferrumpneuma (Jun 1, 2006)

I wonder if Bob_Newhart is still watching.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

ferrumpneuma said:


> I wonder if Bob_Newhart is still watching.


That's Professor_Proton to you.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

The AVClub review (and C+ rating) sums it up pretty good:

"The appearance of Meemaw is the worst type of guest appearance, where a long-mentioned character is finally given screen time, but there's no real storyline justification for their appearance. Having her come and visit the gang ends up feeling like another box checked on a list that's rapidly running out of boxes after nine seasons."

http://www.avclub.com/tvclub/big-bang-theory-wastes-visit-legendary-meemaw-231779


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I thought there was valid storyline justification: she came to meet Amy and size her up to see if she was good enough for Sheldon and good enough for her ring.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Was I the only one that thought the comic book girl bore a passing resemblance to iZombie's Rose McIver?


That was my thought as well.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Like any series that has run as long as this one, it gets harder and harder to keep it fresh. Writers come and go, actors get bored with their roles, and us in the audience have seen most of what these characters have to give. One thing I've always admired about TBBT, is that they've been able to avoid focusing on ONE feature of a character and hammering us over the head with it so much, that it becomes the ONLY character trait that defines the character. Sheldon has grown from being a one dimensional character to finding his depth. We see Raj getting out of his metro-sexual role somewhat and dealing with a girl friend. Stuff like this is what helps make the show much fresher than a lot of sitcoms. Still, I have to agree that it's not like it was...but still 80% of what it was is better than most sitcoms, and there's plenty of funny. I still look forward to watching this weekly.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I thought it was a pretty good episode, although I expected the grandmother character to be a bit more outrageous. Squibb is so good at playing outrageous characters. They are usually outrageously awful, but that seems to be her niche. Anyway, good pick for an actor for this character either way.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

I found it mainly humorous, but with some laugh-out-loud moments, so it easily stays on my viewing list.

Amy giving Sheldon that big smile and stroking his arm after she found out he had an engagement ring totally cracked me up. "I just gave you my virginity. Cool your jets!"


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> ...I have to agree that it's not like it was...but still 80% of what it was is better than most sitcoms, and there's plenty of funny. I still look forward to watching this weekly.


This


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Bob Coxner said:


> It's just not possible for a comedy series to maintain a high level of laughter into infinity.


Family Guy?
The Simpsons?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

mattack said:


> Family Guy?
> The Simpsons?


Exactly Bob's point.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mattack said:


> Family Guy?
> The Simpsons?





LoadStar said:


> Exactly Bob's point.


Was never a big Simpson's fan, but my son who's fanatical, says the older ones were much better. FG is much more miss than hit, and has gotten much more outlandish than it ever was in search for laughs. I still watch though.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> The AVClub review (and C+ rating) sums it up pretty good:
> 
> "The appearance of Meemaw is the worst type of guest appearance, where a long-mentioned character is finally given screen time, but theres no real storyline justification for their appearance. Having her come and visit the gang ends up feeling like another box checked on a list thats rapidly running out of boxes after nine seasons."
> 
> http://www.avclub.com/tvclub/big-bang-theory-wastes-visit-legendary-meemaw-231779


I'm a little disappointed the show never pursued the Wolowitz's half-brother and father storyline. Admittedly, it wouldn't have been a very long storyline, but they've spent a fair amount of Howard's character talking about his father, you'd think they'd take the occasion of his mother's passing to introduce that storyline.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

TiVo'Brien said:


> I'm a little disappointed the show never pursued the Wolowitz's half-brother and father storyline. Admittedly, it wouldn't have been a very long storyline, but they've spent a fair amount of Howard's character talking about his father, you'd think they'd take the occasion of his mother's passing to introduce that storyline.


I'm guessing that they are saving that for next season to go along with Howard becoming a father himself. JUST A GUESS.


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

ScubaCat said:


> I'm guessing that they are saving that for next season to go along with Howard becoming a father himself. JUST A GUESS.


Hmm, I like that idea. :up: We'll see.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Bob Coxner said:


> The AVClub review (and C+ rating) sums it up pretty good:
> 
> "The appearance of Meemaw is the worst type of guest appearance, where a long-mentioned character is finally given screen time, but there's no real storyline justification for their appearance.


Meemaw did give justification for her visit. She wanted to check out Amy and see if she was good enough for her moonpie.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Smeek.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I suppose if Sheldon is "moonpie" we need to start calling Amy "RC Cola".


----------



## vman41 (Jun 18, 2002)

The charm of the show was originally this sitcom's 'situation' was four geeky friends and the lovelorn pursuit of one of them for the hot chick across the hall. Now it's a more conventional arrangement with them all having girlfriends or wives.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I see what you're saying, but I thought the Leonard going after Penny part was the least interesting part (probably because unlike most, I don't think Penny's all that attractive overall.. and I mean far more than looks).

..and sort of on your down side part, as I've said before, this is one of the very few times where a show radically changed its premise (or at least added a bunch of new main characters) and got better...

Though even _after_ that, I guess I'd agree that it's gotten a bit more conventional.. The married couple of Bernadette & Howard especially.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

vman41 said:


> The charm of the show was originally this sitcom's 'situation' was four geeky friends and the lovelorn pursuit of one of them for the hot chick across the hall. Now it's a more conventional arrangement with them all having girlfriends or wives.


And the show is going downhill because of this.


----------



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

vman41 said:


> The charm of the show was originally this sitcom's 'situation' was four geeky friends and the lovelorn pursuit of one of them for the hot chick across the hall. Now it's a more conventional arrangement with them all having girlfriends or wives.


Which I find attractive. The characters are almost ten years older. They _should_ be finding girlfriends and settling down and progressing. I know I wouldn't want to watch Leonard pine after Penny for almost ten years.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

bobcarn said:


> Which I find attractive. The characters are almost ten years older. They _should_ be finding girlfriends and settling down and progressing. I know I wouldn't want to watch Leonard pine after Penny for almost ten years.


I enjoy the show due to the comedy and science interaction between geeky friends. I don't care about the relationship stuff, marriage, or potential starting family leanings. I can get that anywhere.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

vman41 said:


> The charm of the show was originally this sitcom's 'situation' was four geeky friends and the lovelorn pursuit of one of them for the hot chick across the hall. Now it's a more conventional arrangement with them all having girlfriends or wives.


But from my perspective, all this change seems to flow naturally from the pilot. After all, the show is called Big Bang Theory. As the pilot opened, we learn that the four geeky guys have existed in an insular world, with little changing, and very few successful interactions with so-called "normal" people. They are successful and relatively content in their own cocoon, their scientific research universe.

But then, the big bang: Penny is tossed into the mix. Things begin to change, and the guys are exposed to new situations and new people. Leonard feels he has to change to attract her, and Sheldon, despite his annoyance, finds himself slowly growing to accept the newcomer, however grudgingly.

Penny brings new people into the group: Bernadette, for example. The dynamic of the group continues to evolve, and change comes more quickly. As the guys develop relationships, more outside influences expand the once very small universe. Think how Raj and Howard used on line dating to match up Sheldon with AFF; that would not even have been on their radar had Penny not been around.

Notice too how the early AFF is so much different from the Amy we see now. Much of that is due to her interaction with Penny, and to a lesser extent with Bernadette. Amy's evolution accelerates Sheldon's changes, as well.

The framework for the show's path has been there from day one. Most of the "comedy and science interaction between geeky friends" is illustrated in the relationships. Without the relationship growth, the show would be a shell of itself. For example, the "fish out of water" situation where Sheldon and Leonard go to Penny's Halloween party allowed discussions of the Doppler Effect, group dynamics, and the current primacy of intellect over brawn. That was direct the result of a relationship... and the desire to forge a stronger one.

A static show where a group of nerdy guys trade comedic scientific quips would not have lasted this long. The whole point of the big bang is that everything is still in motion, is still evolving.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Bingo.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

the show is now basically 
Friends
but they hang out in a comic book store instead of a coffee shop


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

MikeCC said:


> But from my perspective, all this change seems to flow naturally from the pilot. After all, the show is called Big Bang Theory. As the pilot opened, we learn that the four geeky guys have existed in an insular world, with little changing, and very few successful interactions with so-called "normal" people. They are successful and relatively content in their own cocoon, their scientific research universe.
> 
> But then, the big bang: Penny is tossed into the mix. Things begin to change, and the guys are exposed to new situations and new people. Leonard feels he has to change to attract her, and Sheldon, despite his annoyance, finds himself slowly growing to accept the newcomer, however grudgingly.
> 
> ...


Well said.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

MikeCC, awesome response! :up: :up:


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I, for one, would not want to watch the show if we still had the characters from the beginning of the series 9 years later. 

Even David Duchovny, when he agreed to return for the latest run of episodes of The X Files, said in an interview that he wouldn't have returned if he were asked to play Mulder exactly the same way that he did the character 20 years ago. He had to think about what Mulder would be like *now* and develop that character.

Time passes, people change, and so too should their portrayal in shows like "The Big Bang Theory."


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

bobcarn said:


> Which I find attractive. The characters are almost ten years older. They _should_ be finding girlfriends and settling down and progressing. I know I wouldn't want to watch Leonard pine after Penny for almost ten years.


Worse yet, I wouldn't want to watch a ditzy bleach-blonde Penny like she was in season 1.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Worse yet, I wouldn't want to watch a ditzy bleach-blonde Penny like she was in season 1.


Seriously.

I've been thinking of letting my kids watch but I'm tempted to start at s2 just to spare them that.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

LoadStar said:


> Worse yet, I wouldn't want to watch a ditzy bleach-blonde Penny like she was in season 1.


Yeah, I agree.

In my earlier response, I focused on how Penny changed the guys. And she certainly did. But equally as impressive is how Penny evolved. She was always sweet to the guys across the hall, but when the series started, we got a few hints that she thought she was out of their league.

But then she began to see just how brilliant, kind and wonderful those awkward guys could be; and as a result, the goofy wardrobes, weird mannerisms, and social ineptitude became more and more endearing.

We got to see Penny reach a point where she worried that Leonard was way out of her league!

Penny is fiercely protective of each and every one of the guys... even the once-smarmy Howard. Penny's growth has taken her from a lackadaisical waitress, to a competent Pharmaceutical rep.

The group's expanding universe is changing things for Penny, too.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Worse yet, I wouldn't want to watch a ditzy bleach-blonde Penny like she was in season 1.


That was in her pre-felonious days. Oh, the memories.



MikeCC said:


> we got a few hints that she thought she was out of their league.


She still does!


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Worse yet, I wouldn't want to watch a ditzy bleach-blonde Penny like she was in season 1.


I liked the bit where the kid at the restaurant calls her ma'am and treats her as the older woman that she really is now...


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Worse yet, I wouldn't want to watch a ditzy bleach-blonde Penny like she was in season 1.


But she looked really good assembling her new desk.


----------

